
Ask HN: What are your favorite freelance developer websites? - askhn7
I&#x27;m in the process of creating a website for my development&#x2F;consulting freelance work, and could use some inspiration.
======
Ayesh
I'm about to complete my decade as a full-time freelancer. I'm not 100% happy
about my own web site, so I wouldn't link it here. However, some pointers:

\- Have a blog. This is a common advice you have probably seen many times, but
I can say this from first hand experience, that it works. I have received
offers just because they came across some of my blog posts.

\- Papers and talks: If you have given talks or have written academic papers,
have them front and center. They tell a lot about you in a positive way than a
thousand words could ever have.

\- Unless you are a creative designer, I'd discourage you from reinventing the
page design. So don't go for horizontal scrolling, splash pages, or those pie
charts that tell everyone you are 90% good at Python.

Good luck.

------
stewdellow
Saw this one on Twitter the other day. Pretty amazing: [https://bruno-
simon.com/](https://bruno-simon.com/)

~~~
mdni007
Saw the loading screen and was pissed that someone would link a website that
tool so long...was genuinely surprised once it finished loading. This is
awesome

------
codegeek
I personally hate the run of the mill "Portfolio" sites. I like freelancers
who actually write about their work and talk about the interesting problems
they have solved. Best way is to create content like Blog Posts, short
videos/training materials etc. Heck, write an e-book if you can. Those are the
things that will get you the best clients. I recently hired a freelance
developer who literally wrote an e-book on Go and the moment I purchased his
ebook and went through his quality blog posts, I knew what he could do. Didn't
care about him showing me a portfolio site.

~~~
artsydrit
What is the ebook name?

------
kiraken
How do you feel about this one? www.aladinbs.com

